# Tomcat from source?

## rizzo

I see that the ebuild for Tomcat installs the binary distribution.  Wouldn't it be possible to have the ebuild call ant to compile Tomcat from the source?  My limited experience with ebuilds is that you flesh out pre-named functions, so whatever you put in those functions would work.

perhaps not.

While I'm on the subject, how about creating the /etc/init.d/ file so I can rc-update add tomcat default?

----------

